# Haplochromis "thereuterion" spawn video



## s10jimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

I pulled a holding female last night. Tonight I caught this going on, he's going after another female !


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

nice and congrat.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Looking good! I haven't seen these fish up here in more than 10 years. Keep at it and hopefully you can spread the love around! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Good looking fish. Congrats!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

very nice.
xris :thumb:


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

Congratulations! I have a small group myself that I am hoping will spawn soon


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

patrickeriksson said:


> Congratulations! I have a small group myself that I am hoping will spawn soon


Perhaps you can send some over along with my current order if they do. :lol: Grats on the fish and GL with the spawning.


----------



## Aimara (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice :thumb:


----------

